# As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics.



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

So I sold my BT GTI to my good friend, only to find out that he went HALDEX on my ASS !!
Big PROPS to Will Papatolevski. Owner and Operator of AST (Auto Select Tuning). This could not have been done any smoother or any better without his assistance. 
This swap was done in ONE WEEK !!! And Dom couldn't be happier. It was my pleasure to assist in every way that I could. It's not every day we get to use air hammers on body parts








Also shouting out to the boys at SEM Motorsports in Toronto for supplying a lot of the pieces to the puzzle, and for their prompt support towards the project.
*Before*








*After*








And this is how it all went down... A LOT of blood and sweat here..
*Rear axle beam, brakes and such all have to be removed.*
















*16plus4v showing disrespect to the rear axle*
















*All of the factory sealer had to be removed, as well as drilling out of the factory seam welds...NOT FUN*








*Obviously not having fun at this point...*
















*The worst part thus far. Removing all of the factory sealer and drilling the seam welds*
*Sooo with all of that aside you start to get a pile of scrap like this...*








*And up with some gaping...*








*R32 Floor pan is prepped up and ready to go.*








*Prepped the interior for welding and flor installation*








*R32 Floor pan being aligned for installation*








*Like a virgin.. it all goes in quite tight. But not all that bad considering*








*Time to seal it all up and paint over the scars.*








*R32 Gas tank, rear subframe, brakes and suspension installed. As well as all of the plastic wheel well liners.*








*R32 Haldex assembly is installed, as well as the main shaft.*
















*Hard to tell it didnt come this way from the factory ?*








*The Sleeper, how it sat before...*








*The SUPER DUPER Sleeper. And how it sits now*








*The setup. 57 trim 360whp, 35r/2.0l to be installed over the winter.*








*Some Spec's on the car.*
- 360whp T3T4 57 trim setup, pumping 360whp (over 100k on setup, daily driven.) Stock motor.
- TT 02M 6 speed Haldex tranny w/ Clutchmasters FX700 Twin Disc.
- Haldex setup from R32 (rear suspension, rear end, shafts, gas tank, floor pan)
- Plans for 500whp 35r/2.0l Maestro7 Monster in the works. Stay tuned.
__________________________________________________________________
Special thanks to Will @ Auto Select Tuning in Brampton Ontario for assisting with such a swap.
Auto Select Tuning 
298 Rutherford Rd S.
Brampton, ON
(905) 453-4400
























If it weren't for all of the great help from Peter (O2VW18T) and all of the others involved there was no way this swap would have been done in just one week. 
Feel free to ask questions. But please try and research these swaps that have been done before to answer you questions if they have been already.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 16plus4v at 2:51 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

Nicee!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

traction + power = good times. 300hp and all wheel drive is more fun than 400hp and front wheel drive.



















































word of warning on that clutch though, they have a reputation of being garbage and not lasting very long (and taking out transmissions).


----------



## hekspolo (Mar 9, 2009)

great job. some catback pics ?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (hekspolo)*

I've heard nothing but good for the twin discs...








No cat back shots yet. Still need to sort out a few battle wounds. 
The car drives straight, alignment came out 100%


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

Wow...nice set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paxter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (TTime)*

what did u do about the exhaust ??? i mean, i dont see it, i want to do the same thing to my Leon FR


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (paxter)*

Wish there were more threads like this! Really really awesome work!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

How they control the haldex?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo freak)*

another badass swap. nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (inivid)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My 4 door will be getting the same treatment when I find the time.


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

Great work!! Man I'm SOOO jealous. I've been wanting to do this to my Golf for at least 5 years. I even have the TT 02m in the car already.
Where did you guys get the parts?? Floor pan, rear diff etc. I've been looking around but haven't found what I need. My plan is to do it without the saddle tank & use a fuel cell.


_Modified by WOB-SH573 at 6:32 AM 10-11-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

didn't DISTURBO have the BT A4Q?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_didn't DISTURBO have the BT A4Q?

I sold him the A4 last year. And I traded this back to him to I could take posession once again.

When I gave it to him.
-1997 A4
-GT35r
-Tapp1000cc AEB tune (570whp)








Now the drivetrain sits in a 2000 chassis, with the ME7 DBW swap from a 2001
- Bullseye s366
- Maestro7 1000cc
-whp ?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (BoostinBejan)*

The swap parts were found in the local classifieds actually. Picked up everything for $1750 + 250 for some odds and ends...
The muffler, he retained the R32 muffler for now, had to jimmy rig it temperarily. I see a nice custom fabbed exhaust in the near future.
The haldex is being controlled by an on/off switch untill He can locate the SQS unit. It works well in a straight line.. The car is driven around in fwd for the most part.. then if need he can flip the switch.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice set up! Any real nice s366!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

Its nice to see other people doing this swap, Its not bad over all, just the seam sealer and spot welds are annoying. Nothing like having full traction in 1st gear now


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

Yeah thats what took us 12 hours. But we had the whole floor pan out in one day. I was pretty happy with that.
Peter, I still can't believe you did that chit on the floor... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

torsen>haldex,







but non-the less, if i didnt move onto my current project, i wouldve done this exact same thing with my mk4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Yeah thats what took us 12 hours. But we had the whole floor pan out in one day. I was pretty happy with that.
Peter, I still can't believe you did that chit on the floor... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah doing it on the floor was a royal pain


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*

quite an amazing turn around time


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_quite an amazing turn around time









Many Beers, lots of Jerk Chicken, and very little sleep. Persistance pays off. Started Monday, Finished Sunday. Could have had it done sooner if there weren't any delays.. but things come up.


_Modified by 16plus4v at 12:39 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

dude.. you guys are effin amazing!! this makes me want to source a bora 4motion floorpan?? feel like flying to PA this winter? Beer, and plane tickets are on me


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
The haldex is being controlled by an on/off switch untill He can locate the SQS unit. It works well in a straight line.. The car is driven around in fwd for the most part.. then if need he can flip the switch.

there is a stand alone haldex controller for sale in the syncro forum right now (much better unit than the sqs unit).


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
there is a stand alone haldex controller for sale in the syncro forum right now (much better unit than the sqs unit).









Link


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_dude.. you guys are effin amazing!! this makes me want to source a bora 4motion floorpan?? feel like flying to PA this winter? Beer, and plane tickets are on me









Deal. Let me know when your ready.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Link








One reason i never bought one cause it was over 1000 bucks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

Nice work, dom was messaging me on his commute from ontario to alberta about this, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy **** i hope to do this soon as well...
im crossing over and going to become a stripper


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Link









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4572615

_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Deal. Let me know when your ready.

I will take you up on this... The B5 may have to wait







4 motion Jettas are like hens teeth stateside


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Link









others have posted the wrong link. here is the correct one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...14080


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

I admire you for doing this, but I'm sure it wasn't cheap. Why not take an R32 and swap the engine if you wanted a BT quattro.


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the work put in.
i would LOVE to have this done to my pos in the next 6 months. if you dont mind me asking, what kind of budget should one expect on this swap from start to finish? (approximately)


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

o how i want to do this to my jetta... so is it true that all i would need is a 4 motion floor pan?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*

...4 motion floor pan
...everything else can be sourced from ttq's and r32's
of course you cant use the r32 tranny.
the real trouble is sourcing a bora 4motion floor pan. The tt and r32 pans can be used, but then you have to fabricate a filler panel where the trunk is.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_I admire you for doing this, but I'm sure it wasn't cheap. Why not take an R32 and swap the engine if you wanted a BT quattro.

Dom scored all of the parts for under 2k.. maybe $200 in tools and supplies. Food for 2-4 people daily .. drinks..
I'd say around $2500 total. A LOT cheaper than buying an .:R and you get the sleeper stock look. If you have an .:R people already know its not slow. You can't look at this car now and tell me it looks like something is going on under the hood lol


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Is this car somewhere in the GTA/Toronto area? When can us locals see it?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

It was for a couple weeks, it's now in Alberta. It was driven al the way home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He visit's once or twice a year so you may see him at Cayuga one day. Just keep an eye out. Waterfest'10 is a go for sure.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Dom scored all of the parts for under 2k.. maybe $200 in tools and supplies. Food for 2-4 people daily .. drinks..
I'd say around $2500 total. A LOT cheaper than buying an .:R and you get the sleeper stock look. If you have an .:R people already know its not slow. You can't look at this car now and tell me it looks like something is going on under the hood lol

If you're saying the labor was free, then I guess it was a lot cheaper.


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

freaking amazing.. im getting ready to do the same thing in the spring to my 20th


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (JettaRed)*

Nothing is free in life man. But people establish special relationships with others and sometimes things are a lot cheaper than it could have been. It HAS been done in a garage on the floor, it COULD be done again if one wanted to. It's a lot nicer to have a hoist. So the ideal thing would be to make friends with a shop and they will lend/rent you a hoist for a week/two.
I would NEVER pay anyone for this swap.. then you'd might as well go buy an .:R 


_Modified by 16plus4v at 2:53 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_freaking amazing.. im getting ready to do the same thing in the spring to my 20th 

I think we're starting a trend here lol. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

i want to do this but with a jetta what parts would i have to get? not shore if i should get parts out of a TT or A4?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dtcaward)*

At minimum for the jetta you would need the 4motion floor pan, gas tank and main shaft.. everything else is a toss up between the R32 and TT


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
I think we're starting a trend here lol. Nothing wrong with that.










i got a body guy willing to do it, been wanting to just need to get funds for the parts. I'm down if youre down lol


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Awesome job. Please tell me you did a before and after weight.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Awesome job. Please tell me you did a before and after weight.

Waiting for Dom on the after weight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
i got a body guy willing to do it, been wanting to just need to get funds for the parts. I'm down if youre down lol

It's not even all that bad. You just have to know where to seperate everything. It's nice having the proper tools. If it weren't for the wire wheels, spot weld drill bits and etc.. this would have been a douche of a swap.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
It's not even all that bad. You just have to know where to seperate everything. It's nice having the proper tools. If it weren't for the wire wheels, spot weld drill bits and etc.. this would have been a douche of a swap.


everything my body shop guy should have right?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
everything my body shop guy should have right?

I would hope so lol


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

god damn man, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

Amazing effort, but it kills me how you cut-out-weld-in floorpan guys just didn't get a TTq
...I am a fanboy though, so I'll just shut up


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Amazing effort, but it kills me how you cut-out-weld-in floorpan guys just didn't get a TTq

Cause we care about our friends in the back seat lol
Plus most of the TT's that are a decent price are narrowband..
Ever try and get an insurance quote for a 23year old in a TT? L O L


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

That is awesome, do want.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (motoo344)*

so your telling me you got the whole setup for 2500? thats nutz how did you get it soo cheap? local junk yard


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (Budsdubbin)*

nope.. local vortex classifieds
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4528176


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

how did you run the exhaust on some the of the pic dose look like there is any room for it


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (dtcaward)*

It's offset to the main shaft. Dom will post pics once it's finished.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Ever try and get an insurance quote for a 23year old in a TT? L O L

I like not having to drive







And yea, I'm 26 so I feel the pain of insurance


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Im sure the work could have been finished sooner if I wasn't there to harassing Dom about when it was going to be finished 

_Modified by VRT at 12:57 AM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by VRT at 12:58 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I like not having to drive







And yea, I'm 26 so I feel the pain of insurance


you shouldnt feel too much pain, i have two vehicles at 25 and my insurance is under a grand for every 6 months full coverage on both. Trust me ive had my share of tickets too.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

GTI = FWD VW hatchback, TTq = AWD Audi coupe
My insurance is high (Allstate), though I'll probably be switching pretty soon to Geico. It depends on where you live as well...whats your other vehicle?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_GTI = FWD VW hatchback, TTq = AWD Audi coupe
My insurance is high (Allstate), though I'll probably be switching pretty soon to Geico. It depends on where you live as well...whats your other vehicle?


i switched to statefarm they destroyed allstate and progressive (plus the latter ****ed me over on a deductible from a hit and run that wasnt my fault)
2004 F250 Crew Cab with the 6.0L turbo D, but i also added renters insurance to my policy so i got a 17% discount on it and it basically paid for itself. its like $10 a month extra for the renters but it gave me a 17% discount... look into it man


_Modified by theswoleguy at 11:18 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Holy crap, great prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yah, I've been thinking Allstate is a rip, I don't care about the car I have...thanks for the motivation to call around tomorrow


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

why not wire in the stock haldex controller?? Is the thing really that horrible?
There was another haldex swap from a wrecked TT coupe into a golf and they integrated all the TT wiring into the golf harness.. looked to be fairly straight forward.. but are there any gotchas from doing that?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_why not wire in the stock haldex controller?? Is the thing really that horrible?
There was another haldex swap from a wrecked TT coupe into a golf and they integrated all the TT wiring into the golf harness.. looked to be fairly straight forward.. but are there any gotchas from doing that?


ive heard wiring it in is fairly simple you just plug/pin it in correctly and the ecu picks it up and registers it as haldex


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_why not wire in the stock haldex controller?? Is the thing really that horrible?
There was another haldex swap from a wrecked TT coupe into a golf and they integrated all the TT wiring into the golf harness.. looked to be fairly straight forward.. but are there any gotchas from doing that?

The problem i'm hearing is that for high HP launches at the track the rear engages once the fronts are spinning, this in turn sends a huge BANG to the rear end... hence why a lot of Haldex units with big HP are dropping rear ends. In the full lock mode in a straight line its better than the factory controller. Turning in short radius is another battle.. This is why there is an on/off switch...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_Im sure the work could have been finished sooner if I wasn't there to harassing Dom about when it was going to be finished 

LOL, I'm sure Kevin took that role..


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

how stock looking is the engine bay?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_how stock looking is the engine bay?









We dont open our hoods for no one.. too bad you guys in Cali get harassed like that.. BS man. 
The "Stock Looking Engine Bay" Prize definitely goes to you don't you worry.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

haha not lookin for that, i was just stating if that evo owner wants to see how nutty your engine bay looks after getting walked, you could pop the hood and be like "gti, its stock man"


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_Nice work, dom was messaging me on his commute from ontario to alberta about this, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I think he was fishing for sponsors


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
You can't look at this car now and tell me it looks like something is going on under the hood lol


I can confirm that, I thought it was a lowered stock 1.8t when I saw it at the london meet, then you took off around a corner.... your turbo made mike's diesel sound quiet haha


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tiexgrr)*

Thanks guys, the car was alot of work and worth every hour I spent, here is a little vid I made on my 2000+ mile drive home after the car was done, sorry its dirty This shows you the fwd and switched over to awd









_Modified by DISTURBO at 9:09 PM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by DISTURBO at 9:22 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

The action that you were trying to perform has failed.
Click here to go back to what you were doing.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

wow amazing great work in only a week too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_Thanks guys, the car was alot of work and worth every hour I spent, here is a little vid I made on my 2000+ mile drive home after the car was done, sorry its dirty This shows you the fwd and switched over to awd









_Modified by DISTURBO at 9:09 PM 10-12-2009_

_Modified by DISTURBO at 9:22 PM 10-12-2009_

We need some real vids like this








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiIG_5qjviM

I probably put it thru hundreds of launch's, nothing like leaving it in fwd and spinning 1st 3 gears then flipping a switch and having full traction in all gears


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

LOL I tryed and with the power its at right now it wont spin in awd







. just hooks and goes. after I swap the new motor and turbo in then its going to be a 4 wheel smoke show


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_LOL I tryed and with the power its at right now it wont spin in awd







. just hooks and goes. after I swap the new motor and turbo in then its going to be a 4 wheel smoke show









Do you ever get bored?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

badass


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i cant wait lol, is it possible to do parking lot donuts? or does it still have to much fwd bias


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Do you ever get bored?


















Not with the cars he gets from me lol


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_haha not lookin for that, i was just stating if that evo owner wants to see how nutty your engine bay looks after getting walked, you could pop the hood and be like "gti, its stock man"










woah woah woah


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

getting walked, the evo must be bone stock lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_getting walked, the evo must be bone stock lol

LOL .. until the real motor goes in


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lol then the evo gets a tune


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_lol then the evo gets a tune









Go buy an EVO then


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

im bitter, i sold my evo ix like an idiot but anyway i dont wanna screw up this thread (side note) evo x did 681awhp on a bone stock motor/head.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_im bitter, i sold my evo ix like an idiot but anyway i dont wanna screw up this thread (side note) evo x did 681awhp on a bone stock motor/head.

i'm out of the BT game and got an evo.
but this forum is a bit more exciting then evom and thats why i'm still here


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdipower4me)*

This car made me think of this!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kevsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevsgti* »_This car made me think of this!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4 

lol that's some funny **it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

bump to read later


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Gberg888GLI)*

I'm glad that I was able to see most of the work done. I always thought it was crazy amount of work. 
Just purchased my own setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kevsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevsgti* »_This car made me think of this!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4 

That video makes me think of you


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_I'm glad that I was able to see most of the work done. I always thought it was crazy amount of work. 
Just purchased my own setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WAit..what.. what setup ? Call me...


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
That video makes me think of you









this thread just to a left on WTF lane?








I <3 this car. The only that would make it better would be had been done to a 2000 Golf 1.8t


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
this thread just to a left on WTF lane?








I <3 this car. The only that would make it better would be had been done to a 2000 Golf 1.8t









How about a 2001 Golf 1.8t....


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

So who's next ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I will be doing a 1.8t that will not be FWD... or Haldex...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I will be doing a 1.8t that will not be FWD... or Haldex...









Quattro ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

No power will go to the front wheels.


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Can we do this swap on my car??


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

quattro > rwd
10 minutes of why i'm right 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_quattro > rwd
10 minutes of why i'm right 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated









don't care. My car's gonna drift.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

How did I kno that was coming...Mine can drift too. AWD drift


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Just wait


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Did someone say drift?
http://www.garaget.org/video/pk5ix1hwook8
http://www.garaget.org/video/sv8dlj08my3n


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

YES, except I'll be in a rado


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

dorks.... ALL OF YOU


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I know I am a dork.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (kevsgti)*

Tim to change your sig. Kev


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have a question that might be easily answered, why does the floor pan have to be swapped. is it the fact about the spare tire well or does it change suspension pick up points as well.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Mainly for the suspensions mounting points. There's really no way around it. Unless you tub the rear and make custom suspension.. which is $$$ .. A lot more work than this.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Mainly for the suspensions mounting points. There's really no way around it. Unless you tub the rear and make custom suspension.. which is $$$ .. A lot more work than this. 


thanks 16v i was curious as to if it was just because people were trying to keep donut spare


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Nah.. lol It's a must, all of the Haldex mounting points and suspension is totally different.


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

I didnt read every page if its in there. What rear suspension are you using?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *austyg243* »_I didnt read every page if its in there. What rear suspension are you using?


r32/audi ttq


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Full R32 in the rear. the audi stuff is just the tranny and transfer case.


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea this is next on my agenda for the car
I just made a thread a few days ago to discuss fwd drivetrain options but Im going to go with this. Screw it go big or go home. Picking up a daily next month and starting the not 1 week project for me








Props to you man awesome


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (austyg243)*

I could see this taking 4-8 weeks on the floor.. I still don't know how Peter did it on the floor in 2-3 weeks


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I could see this taking 4-8 weeks on the floor.. I still don't know how Peter did it on the floor in 2-3 weeks









He is only a real tech, plus he wasn't working at the time IIRC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

That is HAWT!


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*

this thread is about to put me $3k in debt! and i cant stop staring at it! 
moar pics of the process!!!!!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (dj givv)*

good deal
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4589914


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

wow I gotta get on that.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I'll sit back and watch the bidding war lol


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I could see this taking 4-8 weeks on the floor.. I still don't know how Peter did it on the floor in 2-3 weeks









LOL i probably could of done it faster, but the seam sealer pissed me off and so did the drilling. So i work a few hours at a time go inside then comeout again for a few hours...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_good deal
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4589914

wow thats CHEAP...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

peter what was the cause of the CEL you had was it from the swap or other stuff that wasnt important


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
wow thats CHEAP... 

x2, though shipping will probably be ~$500, still a good price though


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

only if that would fit in the mark2


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

dibs.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_dibs.

well ?


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

he told me pending. doesnt look like im getting it...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (austyg243)*

So who is ?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i cant remember if i asked or if i missed it.
Is the setup CEL free and the haldex is ran via switch IIRC


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Yup CEL free. On a toggle switch. Full lock or OFF


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Your just adding power to turn it off and on,. no CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it cant get a cell really


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

I also received and IM saying "Sale Pending"...








I think I could have pulled it off winter break.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I also received and IM saying "Sale Pending"...








I think I could have pulled it off winter break.

So who got it ? It had to be someone who saw this thread lol


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

you will never know


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*

Does he wanna race at waterfest


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Yup CEL free. On a toggle switch. Full lock or OFF











_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_Your just adding power to turn it off and on,. no CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it cant get a cell really


i just remember pete had a cel but dont remember if it was from that or not, is there really any reason to have a haldex controller if you got it on a switch. what would be a good reason to have that? either you want FWD or AWD.
Also do you still need to get somethign like thte red haldex controller to make it 50/50 or will it be that way with a switch


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_Does he wanna race at waterfest


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

its nice with a switch but the 100% lock is hard on the rear end when turning in parking lots, Im going to get the sqs box so I can make it 50/50 and it should be nice like that. if you could wire it up like a haldex and have it turn off while your breaking hard that would be nice,


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
So who got it ? It had to be someone who saw this thread lol









I have a question about the wiring. Do any of the modules need recoded?


_Modified by I know Laz at 6:11 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

why cant you get a quattro ecu and wire it in or maybe just enable something/recode in vag


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_

i just remember pete had a cel but dont remember if it was from that or not, is there really any reason to have a haldex controller if you got it on a switch. what would be a good reason to have that? either you want FWD or AWD.
Also do you still need to get somethign like thte red haldex controller to make it 50/50 or will it be that way with a switch

cel wasn't from the swap. I think it was removing every emmisions related item lol..


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_only if that would fit in the mark2










That will fit the mk2 fine. My buddy is doing a haldex 12v VR6.
I have a MK2 1.8T syncro golf. I'm staying syncro though and not going haldex.

Dutchdub makes kits.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_why cant you get a quattro ecu and wire it in or maybe just enable something/recode in vag 

it's a haldex system, not a torsen (quattro). you can make the stock controller work, but you'd need to hook up the abs, vss, and lots of other things. it's easier and cheaper just to use a stand alone controller, or just use your engines stand alone (if appropriate).


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

I am doing the haldex swap in a mk3 with a 1.8t. I will be using a 032 ecu. I will also be using a mk4 abs module.
My question is this.
Do is simply splice in the can lines(and the other wiring to haldex) or is there other things that I am missing(i.e. changing to a different abs module or recoding existing mk4 abs module)


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (I know Laz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I know Laz* »_ 
I am doing the haldex swap in a mk3 with a 1.8t. I will be using a 032 ecu. I will also be using a mk4 abs module.
My question is this.
Do is simply splice in the can lines(and the other wiring to haldex) or is there other things that I am missing(i.e. changing to a different abs module or recoding existing mk4 abs module)

you should post your questions in the syncro forum. (most of this has been covered in there), and there is a lot of great drivetrain related knowledge there.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bobqzzi)*

The weight of the car is 3125 with a half tank of fuel with every thing in the car. Before I think it was 2900 or so. Im sure I can get the car down to 3000 easy. So full race weight should be 3230 with me in the car..


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_ Im sure I can get the car down to 3000 easy. So full race weight should be 3230 with me in the car..

You fat pig


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

Dang you'd drop 100lbs if I drove it for you.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haahahhaha wow


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

No fat here boys. Might just have to run a few more psi and ill be good to go


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

I'd like you to try 32psi on that blessed stock block lol


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I'd like you to try 32psi on that blessed stock block lol


everything should hold up just fine


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: As good as a sleeper can be....DISTURBO's Haldex GTI swap/pics. (16plus4v)*

my car would rip that thing, the combo of a tornado, nos octane booster and my stickers = unbeatable


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
everything should hold up just fine
















The new motor will be good for 40+ psi


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

videos, videos and more videos. that's all i have to say to you two!!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (screwball)*

hey thats my car on the hoist


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_hey thats my car on the hoist


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

LOL it is your car.
I can't wait to get my haldex system started


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_LOL it is your car.
I can't wait to get my haldex system started


Yeah that way you can keep up with the big boys


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

what about the beetle? are they not the same "substructure of the tt???? hummmm


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (2low4fathoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2low4fathoes* »_what about the beetle? are they not the same "substructure of the tt???? hummmm

Not sure. I wouldnt think so...


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Not sure. I wouldnt think so...









bend here...weld there. VUALA.....same as the tt.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

In for later


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Wowzers.. flashback lol


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

16plus4v said:


> Wowzers.. flashback lol


Right?


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

amazing that you can make that work. 

Big props from me


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm in the middle of getting my system installed at the same shop
:thumbup::heart:


----------



## CEEMAK (May 10, 2011)

*GTI Swap*

hey i was looking at your pics on the AWd swap on your GTI and i was wondering about how much a swap like that would cost? 
Thanks


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Amazing swap


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

DISTURBO said:


> but the 100% lock is hard on the rear end when turning in parking lots,...


Does the rear not have an open diff? If so, why would it be hard on the rear?

And doesn't 100% locked clutches = 50/50?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

A turning vehicle's wheels turn at different speeds, having a locked diff causes binding because they are being forced to turn at a specific speed


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> A turning vehicle's wheels turn at different speeds, having a locked diff causes binding because they are being forced to turn at a specific speed


yeah, i hate driving mine around like up and down the block. turning around sounds like the thing is gonna come apart! locked center diff and locker rear diff stays perma-locked.

but on a corner, the inside wheel turns slower/less than the outside wheel and when locked up it makes both turn the same which causes the tire to chirp and grab and sounds like diff-death!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I understand that for side-to-side (front or rear diff), but subject is about locking the haldex center diff. The rear diff is open.

Is there a difference in (total left+right) wheel rotation between front and rear when turning vehicle?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

which is why I ask. If front vs rear is the (about) the same, why would it be hard on the rear if the CENTER diff is locked?

Not rear diff.

center diff locks front and rear

front/rear diff lock left and right


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to blather on, the center should be far less of a problem, though if you encounter differentiated grip or if a tire gets stuck, something could theoretically snap since the diff is "solid." I know that a true, engaged 4X4 can drive roughly and cause overheating in prolonged driving. 

The Haldex is better because of variability, though I'd love someone to engineer in a Haldex->Peloquin swap...are you listening Issam?







:laugh:


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

i also failed to mention i am Quattro, not Haldex.... and has 3 differentials. front open (stock going to Wavetrac), center Torsen (stock but welded), rear locker (stock always locked).


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

offroaders.com said:


> When a part-time 4WD (without a center differential) is in 4WD an attempts to corner on bitumen, all wheels need to rotate at different speeds, but without a centre differential they cannot. This creates the phenomena called "axle windup" or "transmission windup". High strain is placed on the drive shafts and transmission, eventually causing one of two things to happen. Either one of the wheels slips or spins to overcome the stress or the drive-shaft/transmission breaks. This is why part time 4WD’s should never select 4WD on paved surfaces.


I guess there is just as much (or big enough) difference between front and rear and there is between left an right. I wouldn't have thought that.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome swap mate! Looks great


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

This car is a machine !


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Like a sewing machine:thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Harry Sax said:


> center Torsen (stock but welded), rear locker (stock always locked).


 I assume you don't do much turning with that setup :laugh:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

VRT said:


> Like a sewing machine:thumbup:


 Singer :thumbup:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Budsdubbin said:


> I assume you don't do much turning with that setup :laugh:


 I assume your not aware of Aarons work.... 

The car he's talking about is a 1/4 mile queen....check it out


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Little update. Took the car out to the track. Made two passes. Cam sensor failed on my second pass. 22 Psi got me a [email protected] 1.891 60 foot


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

DISTURBO said:


> Little update. Took the car out to the track. Made two passes. Cam sensor failed on my second pass. 22 Psi got me a [email protected] 1.891 60 foot


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

*floor or body swap*

I've decided to fully commit to a haldex swap for my Mk4 GTI. Only after some serious consideration I'm stuck between either 
A: beginning to prep the rear of my gutted GTI shell OR
B: buying an R32 shell
The main considerations here are time, money, and effort. I'm not sure how much money i will have to invest into the floor plan swap and the labor/ body work but with money aside (hypothetically), I'm thinking the R32 shell will be best for time and effort. Everything will bolt right up already and all the parts I want to keep from my old GTI I can (engine, shaved hatch, doors, fenders, etc)
I need some input from someone who has already been down this path, The more time I pause to decide what to do the longer my BT 1.8T is useless


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I did the swap and the floor cost me $3000 to install


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

DISTURBO said:


> Little update. Took the car out to the track. Made two passes. Cam sensor failed on my second pass. 22 Psi got me a [email protected] 1.891 60 foot


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

This is one of the best all-time build threads I've ever read


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't complete my swap my AWD swap in my GTI for financial reasons. I ended up shipping it to my uncle in Jamaica. But I had 99% of all the parts needed. At the time it was just more feasible for me to buy a salvage TT & Heldex drivetrain ($2,200) together VS. a R32 shell. Actually I'm in the market now for R shell, but I just can't find one for under $5k:banghead:. 

IMO. either way it'll sum up to about $5k completed... ,


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

Is the stock 1.8T GTI steering rack retained in this build or is it swapped for an R32 or TT rack? 
I'm just wondering because I'm acquiring an R shell that's pretty much bare in the front end for my swap and I still need to find a 225Q TT trans, and R or TT axles and knuckles since my donor car is an 02 1.8T 5sp


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes the steering rack is stock on my car 



MkIV GTi 1.8T said:


> Is the stock 1.8T GTI steering rack retained in this build or is it swapped for an R32 or TT rack?
> I'm just wondering because I'm acquiring an R shell that's pretty much bare in the front end for my swap and I still need to find a 225Q TT trans, and R or TT axles and knuckles since my donor car is an 02 1.8T 5sp


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

got any pictures of the exhaust routing?


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

I used the Audi TT downpipe from CTS and made the rest my self. Its really easy once you have the dp in the car


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Boost set at 26psi full load 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoLbzkssLNY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Badass. Congrats!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

127mph trap on a 57 trim!? Is that still the turbo?


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

No sorry. Hta3582. 63


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I remember reading this thread back in the day. Good to see it's still kicking.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Jealous! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

DISTURBO said:


> No sorry. Hta3582. 63


 A buck-27 is moving! That's like eleventybillion KMs I'm sure, Congrats.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz3qA-Miuoc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> :thumbup:



awesome build:thumbup: Street tires?


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes sir. I think the. 63 ar is holding me back. Im stuck at 128mph. More boost didn't make much difference. .82 is on its way


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:








2 thumbs WAY UP for the best sleeper build I have seen in many years!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Moar powerrrrr


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Was such an awesome build! I was wondering what happened to this car


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

Nice :thumbup:


----------

